# Where to Start



## bstock84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright, after looking around a bit, I just don't know exactly where to start.

Basically I want to hack my Tivo to get FTP and telnet access. My eventual goal is to be able to load my own IR codes to the box, which I think I can do once I get to console on the Tivo.

I've seen discussed on a few different threads about the Mfslive and WinMFS tools. But from what I can see on mfslive.org, it looks like those are tools for backing up and restoring the drives, used to increase/add/divorce drives to the Tivo.

So... Where do I start? I have a Series2 standalone Tivo, 540040. It has software version 9.1 installed. I know what I'm doing computer-wise and linux-wise, just need some pointers.

Thanks!


----------



## bstock84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright, I think I may have spoken too early. After further looking around, it looks like I should try out the Sapper tool.

However, it says on http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_sapper.html that if my service number starts with a 5, that the prom would need to be replaced... That kinda sucks since my Tivo service number start with 540-0001-

So, if that's the case then would it be best for me to find another tivo that is an earlier version before proceeding? I could probably find something cheap on craigslist, and I think Tivo lets you swap service numbers for free if on the same series.

And that's where I'm at right now.. Does anyone else have any better suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Get a supported satellite receiver for the service you are receiving.


----------



## bstock84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Do you know of any supported satellite receivers for the FTA 87W satellite? Last time I checked, the Tivo didn't support any of them out-of-the-box.

Also, even if there is a supported receiver, I still want to be able to do some of the hacks that are available.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Just set manual timers on the TiVo and the receiver.

If you really want to hack you need the PROM mod, or a 1xx/2xx TiVo.


----------

